# Im Completely Shattered - Full External Valet - How Often?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

How often do you need to really go to town cleaning your Van?

On Monday I decided to give the exterior of the Van a right good cleaning before we set off for our 6 weeks hols at the end of July.

My mate called round on Monday to use my Karcher and cleaning equipment on his Van, and seeing as he is only about 10 stone wet thru (and im nearer double that), I asked him to get on the roof and clean it off for me (Thanks Nige  )

We then "gave it the bifters" with some TFR and shampoo`d the whole thing off. Next we (me & Suzy) moved onto the Meguiars Deep Crystal 3 Step Polish System.

Bloody hard work, cleaning, polishing and then finishing off with the Carnauba Wax. We are well impressed with the results, though I hope it does'nt need doing again anytime soon. I can highly recommend the Meguiars, very nice finish (imho).

Im off to bed.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Where are you?You can do mine :!: :lol:

Last time I did mine I sent my 11 year old son up on the roof but he didn't do a very good job :evil:  Does anyone know how much weight the roofs can take?,I might have to do it myself :roll: .


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

moblee said:


> Where are you?You can do mine :!: :lol:


Not for all the tea in China, m8. Im shattered.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Im Completely Shattered - Full External Valet - How Ofte*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How often do you need to really go to town cleaning your Van?
> 
> ...


As a professional valeter, I have tried many polishes, and if the customer is prepared to pay for a full hand polish of a motorhome I would always recommend Meguires. It resists black streakss and lasts well. The only down side is that to do a full hand wax on a motorhome it takes a lot of time and energy.

If you keep up the finish with a good shampoo it should keep good for between 3 and 6 months.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

moblee said:


> Does anyone know how much weight the roofs can take?,I might have to do it myself :roll: .


Mine can take 21 stone


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Im Completely Shattered - Full External Valet - How Ofte*



Jezport said:


> If you keep up the finish with a good shampoo it should keep good for between 3 and 6 months.


Bleeding Nora, Jez. I was hoping it would last between 3 and 6 years, lol.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Im Completely Shattered - Full External Valet - How Ofte*



Jezport said:


> As a professional valeter, I have tried many polishes, and if the customer is prepared to pay for a full hand polish of a motorhome I would always recommend Meguires. It resists black streakss and lasts well. The only down side is that to do a full hand wax on a motorhome it takes a lot of time and energy.


Out of interest and for future reference, what would I expect to pay if I didn't 
want to go thru all that again.

Do you have a website with your prices on etc?

CHEERS


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

When we bought the van we had it waxed, I forget which one but anyway it's very easy to clean with warm water and a leather.
Shane from Snellyvision does a good job on roof cleaning, he was on the roof working on the Oyster dish and decided to clean it with some stuff he had, anyway with very little persuading he went and cleaned the whole roof.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Im Completely Shattered - Full External Valet - How Ofte*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > As a professional valeter, I have tried many polishes, and if the customer is prepared to pay for a full hand polish of a motorhome I would always recommend Meguires. It resists black streakss and lasts well. The only down side is that to do a full hand wax on a motorhome it takes a lot of time and energy.
> ...


Depends on the size of the van, and exactly what you want doing. 
I do everything by hand without pressure washers, I only use non corrosive chemicals which will not cause damage if they enter joints etc. Prices vary from between £75 for a PVC up to over £300 for a large American RV. A large RV can take up to 3 days for a full exterior valet (you think you were tired after doing your van)

I regularly see jaws drop in amazement when the owner comes out to inspect my work, because they can't believe ho good their vehicle looks.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Jez,

Sounds very reasonable mate ("kind of" knowing the effort that is needed), I will deffo bear you in mind before I undertake to do it myself again.

A mate of mine recently bought a new GTR and he would'nt let the supplying dealer valet the car for him. Preferring to get a "Professional Detailer" in to do it for him. I have to admit I was a car dealer for nigh on 20 years and "I thought" I knew it all. But the finish this guy attained was awesome, obviously taking it to the next level.

p.s I tried to take a piccie to "show off" my handy work buit it has'nt really captured it correctly.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Our vehicles get done every two weeks for full valet, and washed and blue waxed every week when they come back - probably why no-one can beleive they are hire vehicles! lol!

The more you do it, the easier it gets, just don't over wax or you get bloom! Wax generally last two weeks, but will go a month without noticing too much. The dirt will fall off, the flies won't stick either!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Our vehicles get done every two weeks for full valet, and washed and blue waxed every week when they come back - probably why no-one can beleive they are hire vehicles! lol!
> 
> The more you do it, the easier it gets, just don't over wax or you get bloom! Wax generally last two weeks, but will go a month without noticing too much. The dirt will fall off, the flies won't stick either!


People do not realise how a regular wash and wax keeps the condition of a vehicle so much better. I have a 10 year old Cougar and it is still in a showroom condition, even behind the lights and other panels, yet I have worked on other Cougars of the same age which have rust spots. As well as waxing what you can see wax migrates to areas that you cant get to and gives extra protection there also.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Is there a wax that is really really easy to apply and easy to buff?

Karl


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gromett said:


> Is there a wax that is really really easy to apply and easy to buff?
> 
> Karl


Meguires NXT is easy to apply and buff,but not quite as good as Meguires Gold Class which is harder to apply.

AutoGlym is also easy but will black streak within days on a motorhome, but is great on cars.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Clean Image is probably the best stuff, harder work than mirror image but is fibreglass friendly and is a chem cut.

Once waxed, we Keep it Beading by using Blue wax, That is four or five squirts, rinse off and walk away! Beads for two weeks - but not to be used as a replacement for wax, but compliments it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Full ext valet and polish once a year
then wash n wax
Dave p


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Try this http://www.corrosionx.com/rejex.html


----------

